# Homemade grain mixture



## kerr_ranch

Hello all, I'm new to the forum and this is my first thread. Thank you all for the advice and input, I've been reading other threads and have learned that there are many people in here that care and like to help. 

Here's my question, looking for opinions. 

I've been making my own mix of grain supplements. What I've been mixing is three ingredients. Corn, cracked or whole, rolled oats and a 12% sweet feed, all equal parts. It's been putting on the weight as far as I can tell. The only down side that I've noticed is most of the herd has a slight case of diarrhea. 

I appreciate the input, thank you in advance.


----------



## DoubleR

Welcome to the forum. Happy you've joined us.
What kind of cattle are you feeding and for what purpose? Feed lot cattle, calvey cows, dairy calves?


----------



## kerr_ranch

It's a herd of 22 angus. 13 adults and nine calves. Raising them to take to market.


----------



## DoubleR

Are they on pasture?


----------



## kerr_ranch

Yes they are also on pasture, I also feed them 300lbs of grass hay daily.


----------



## DoubleR

They are probably just getting a bit to much nutrition. Why are you feeding grain to pairs on pasture? Are they not maintaining well? Are you offering hay also?


----------



## kerr_ranch

I am feeding hay as well, this herd is one that we bought in August, the pasture they are one has not been maintained in probably 20 years. The pasture is in poor condition and has nothing to offer at this point. As soon as our weather changed to cold and wet they started losing weight.


----------



## rene

Protein tubs work wonders for poor condition fields.


----------



## Poorhousefarm

The whole oats will generally act as fiber and push out some waste so you want to cut back on them a little bit.


----------

